# Tranny for 1.8t swap...



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

strongly considering a 1.8t swap into my scirocco. I currently have a 020(16v) tranny with LSD(peloquin). Wondering if this tranny will work for a 1.8t swap or not? The tranny has been freshly rebuilt and the pressure plate has been double strapped with a new bolt set up. So I hate to not be able to use it!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

it will bolt right up 
i was using o2o with my 1.8t with the stock diff was holding up no problem.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (russiandub)*

an 020 is by no means an ideal trans to use. Yes you can, and many do with OE or mildly upgraded power levels. If you plan on running any WHP beyond 250 I would strongly suggest a 02A or 02J. My frined with a mk3 20v and the 2.0 020 hasnt faired well with it running a bit more than OE boost (used SDS on the swap) and will be moving to a 02A this year.


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (falcon2000aj)*

That's kinda what I thought... I also heard the shorter 020 gearing wasn't good for boost either... so I'll be looking for an 02A! Thanks!


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (falcon2000aj)*

I am the friend spoken of in Boostin20v's post. I shredded 2nd gear on both shafts in an Quaife equipped 2Y code 020. I was running about 15psi, stock turbo when it went. Ive been babying another open diff 020 for three years while I gathered the 02A and BT parts.


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (evolveVW)*

what's the code for a g60 tranny?
also what about a built 8valve tranny out of a 92 gti for the swap?(lightweight flywheel, bolt kit, no diff)



_Modified by PhilR at 1:52 PM 5-20-2006_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (PhilR)*

might as well toss a time bomb inside it that you dont know when its going to go off


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Boostin20v)*

i don't know maybe i am just lucky, because i was spiking 23 psi of boost and the stock 020 without any LSD is still holding up no problem for almost a year now.
but of course i do reccomend to go for stronger 02a box, but sometimes people just don't have money for that, and 020 is always another cheapper option. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (russiandub)*

Poeple have ran 12's on o2o's! Im going to be using one with my 18t swap.
It all depends on how you launch it... make sure you pre-load the tranny before you launch it. And you shoul dhave any problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2 House (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (1.8TRabbit)*

i'm doing a 1.8t swap and i was originally going to use my 8v (020) Tranny but everyone thats running big numbers has a 02a, so i was wondering. What car are the 02a trannys out of the b3 passat and the g60 corrado







???? might be a stupid question but search is not really helping and i'm kinda of a newbee to vw.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (MK2 House)*

I'm making a little over 250 crank. My 020 (with Quife and bolt kit) is holding to getter fine. (Knock on wood).
I had a Corrado G60.. the gear ratios reminded me a lot of he ratios from the 16v 020 I had (and blew up). -I din't like it. 
The 20v loves the taller gears of the mkIII 2.0 (CHE) tranny.
IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_I'm making a little over 250 crank. *My 020 (with Quife and bolt kit) is holding to getter fine. (Knock on wood).*
I had a Corrado G60.. the gear ratios reminded me a lot of he ratios from the 16v 020 I had (and blew up). -I din't like it. 
*The 20v loves the taller gears of the mkIII 2.0 (CHE) tranny.*IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

which tranny are you using, or are they the same. the 020 is from an 8v mk2 correct?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (PhilR)*

mk3 2.0s are also 020 tranmisions


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (PhilR)*

Any 020 on a 1.8t is on borrowed time, you can baby it all you want, but all it takes is to die somewhere inconvenient, and leave you stranded with a hellish recovery charge and you might as well have fitted the 02A from a financial stand point.
False economy!
an 02A can be had from any '88 to '96 passat, or a corrado, and they aren't expensive. Save up for a diff in the future, but at least an 02A will hold until you get one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Any 020 on a 1.8t is on borrowed time, you can baby it all you want, but all it takes is to die somewhere inconvenient, and leave you stranded with a hellish recovery charge and you might as well have fitted the 02A from a financial stand point.
False economy!
an 02A can be had from any '88 to '96 passat, or a corrado, and they aren't expensive. Save up for a diff in the future, but at least an 02A will hold until you get one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well I guess I'll find out when I upgrade to 350.


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_
Well I guess I'll find out when I upgrade to 350.

i'm assuming you drive the car hard with the 020 or no?

_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
an 02A can be had from any '88 to '96 passat, or a corrado, and they aren't expensive. Save up for a diff in the future, but at least an 02A will hold until you get one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so if i had a diff in the 020 it wouldn't be something to worry about?
also, the 02A can be had from a '88-'96 passat 16v. what about vr6? same tranny or no?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

polov8 meant save up for the diff in the 02A, and that the 02A would at least hold while you saved for the diff.
02As can be had from VRs


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_polov8 meant save up for the diff in the 02A, and that the 02A would at least hold while you saved for the diff.
02As can be had from VRs

Exactly, although an 02A from a VR has a different bellhousing. Anyway, what I'm really trying to put forward is that here in the UK, you can buy an 020, and an 02A for roughly the same price, and although the 02A install is more involved in terms of shifter, clutch setup, and mounts, it will at least stand up to some abuse, whereas an 020 is going to be pushed to it's limits. if the diff doesn't spit all it's rivets out the casing, then stripping 2nd gear is always fun! 
The difference in the internal gear size is pretty considerable, as you can see here:








Pic courtesy of http://www.funksoulkitty.org http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (PhilR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilR* »_
i'm assuming you drive the car hard with the 020 or no?
so if i had a diff in the 020 it wouldn't be something to worry about?
also, the 02A can be had from a '88-'96 passat 16v. what about vr6? same tranny or no?

I respect the limits of the tranny. So no, I don't do any rollbacks and try to light them up in second gear.
I do autocross occasionally, and take it down the 1/4 mile. Yes I still get the second gear crunch every now and then. (I'm dumping the REDLINE oil for Amsoil -should help that).
I also had ECS tuning rebuild the box, and install the Quaife for me.
Yes the gear sets are larger in the 02a, but the weakest link in the 020 is definitely the rivits on the ring gear. My first 020 tranny out of a 16v blew up with the stock k03 turbo. I was accelerating from a red light at normal speed when this happened. The oil soaked the clutch disk, and I barley limped home.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_
My first 020 tranny out of a 16v blew up with the stock k03 turbo. I was accelerating from a red light at normal speed when this happened. The oil soaked the clutch disk, and I barley limped home.

Thats why I have a bolt kit!









Any tranny will break if you dont know how to drive! ("Hands down")
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The different aspects of other trannys will help your view......
But if you know how to run your tranny and build it the right way then you shouldnt have any problem. 
People break stock 02j's! with the stock 1.8t!








Its all about how you drive it..
Im running a 8v 020 (ach) with my 1.8t. I plan on having around 300whp.








And it been FULLY rebuilt with a bolt kit. So no worries of the rivets breaking loose anymore!















And to help the gears. I have gotten them cryoed. 
So I shouldnt have any problems with it. (knock on wood







)
But you still *NEVER * know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It might be a little safer to run the o2a's. But just still be careful. And ALWAYS Pre-load the tranny before you launch. Other wise you will strip the gears, if not crack the housing!








Good luck!


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (1.8TRabbit)*









+








+








= no worries


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wow ^ thats taking 020 to the extreme.


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_Thats why I have a bolt kit!







...

...And ALWAYS Pre-load the tranny before you launch. Other wise you will strip the gears, if not crack the housing! 

the previous owner had my 020 rebuilt with a bolt kit from i forget which company, if i am to use the 020 on a 1.8t and not beat the hell out of it, will it be alright without a diff? 
finding an 02A would absolutely exceed my budget...
also, what is preloading the tranny???


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (PhilR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilR* »_
the previous owner had my 020 rebuilt with a bolt kit from i forget which company, if i am to use the 020 on a 1.8t and not beat the hell out of it, will it be alright without a diff? 
finding an 02A would absolutely exceed my budget...
also, what is preloading the tranny???

Yes and preloading the tranny (in other words) is before you launch it make sure you let the clutch out a little bit so it ingages the gears. That way it wont suddenly *JOLT* and slam it into gear.. You just do it until you feel it grip a little bit.. Then rev it and launch.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (1.8TRabbit)*

well this was a rebuilt 020 with a Quaife, bolt kit, etc that I broke. I was running about 18psi with the K03, about a half throttle roll when this happened. 








SO its a crap shoot. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you dont


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (falcon2000aj)*

all this talk of the 02A tranny. i plan on using the O2J tranny in my mk2... what you guys think about using that?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Flukeoff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flukeoff* »_all this talk of the 02A tranny. i plan on using the O2J tranny in my mk2... what you guys think about using that?

thats what I'm doing


----------



## fbmorcrack (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Boostin20v)*

i was told you couldnt use a VR6 trans on a 1.8T, is this wrong? and 020 is mk 3 2.0's ok, but what are 02a's and 02j's out of? any help to my dub questions would be greatly appreciated,thanks


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (fbmorcrack)*

02a is a corrado transmission. the g60 02as are direct bolt ons. 02js are from 1.8ts, to get this to work you need the 02a tranny brackets, custom shifter crap. and to utilize the stock axles from your mk2 (100mm) you have to swap out the axle flanges that are in the 02j stock (108mm) with those of an 02m/0??? whatever the mk4 2.0 5 speeds are. then the axles should bolt right up.. am i missing anything **reason for first post


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Flukeoff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flukeoff* »_all this talk of the 02A tranny. i plan on using the O2J tranny in my mk2... what you guys think about using that?

I'm running an 02J with an assortment of 02A gears/syncros, and a peloquin, so I guess effectively it's an 02A, which allegedly has tougher synchro's. The big plus I find with the 02J is that the shifter mechanism, both on the tranny and in the car gives a much nicer shift. when I installed the cables, I removed the rubber bushings that go between the cable bracket, and the tranny casing, and the shift is really sweet now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

i dont know how to contact them, but i hear that kraftwerks make a really good 020. you can send them your box and they will upgrade it, i dont know cost and such but ive heard good things.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Flukeoff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flukeoff* »_02a is a corrado transmission. the g60 02as are direct bolt ons. 02js are from 1.8ts, to get this to work you need the 02a tranny brackets, custom shifter crap. and to utilize the stock axles from your mk2 (100mm) you have to swap out the axle flanges that are in the 02j stock (108mm) with those of an 02m/0??? whatever the mk4 2.0 5 speeds are. then the axles should bolt right up.. am i missing anything **reason for first post 

the 02a is from a Corrado and Mk3 VRs, you can only bolt the 4cyl trans to a 4cyl motor and a 6cyl trans to a 6cyl motor. To use the 02A from a VR would need the syncro/gears swapped to a 4cyl bellhousing.
The 02J is from the Mk4, there are 4cyl and 6cyl versions. To use the Mk3 axles you need 100mm axle flanges. If your using a 1.8t 02J you'll need to swap in TDI/2.0 O2J axle flanges which are 100mm vs the OE 108mm.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_well this was a rebuilt 020 with a Quaife, bolt kit, etc that I broke. I was running about 18psi with the K03, about a half throttle roll when this happened. 








*
SO its a crap shoot. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you dont*
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

I thought Kraftwerks was out of business. Even they were around, they had a good product, but service was questionable.
Also, you can get a 4cyl 02A from 4cyl B3 and B4 Passats, as well as Mk3 TDIs


----------



## jxforxjeff (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_








+








+








= no worries









holy jesus..


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_








+








+








= no worries








 What clutch set up was he running And what all is done to this tranny?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (1.8TRabbit)*


----------



## MK2 House (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (jxforxjeff)*

just wonering how come the g60 flywheel will clear a 02a and not a 02a ??? isn't the bell housing the same size ???


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Tranny for 1.8t swap... (MK2 House)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2 House* »_just wonering how come the g60 flywheel will clear a *02a and not a 02a* ??? isn't the bell housing the same size ???









eh? did you mean 020?


----------

